# Baitcaster questions/tips?



## jaid (Jul 5, 2002)

Ive been using spinning tackle for most all of my fishing the last 15 years. That said, a spinning reel just feels natural to me. Recently I picked up an Abu Garcia 5601C4. I want to make the switch to a baitcaster. 

Tonight was the first night I had it out on the water, and my first impression was that it just felt all around unnatural. It felt like I had little control of casts. With a spinning setup, it just feels like you can control the cast with the rod, as opposed to the feeling of only being able to control the cast with the lure/line on the baitcaster. Im sure a lot of it is just a learning curve and getting used to it. I only had one minor backlash, and towards the end of the night, it started to feel a little better. I think in the long run I will like it, but in the meantime, if anyone has any tips to speed up the learning curve I would love to hear them. 

Does anyone have any tips for the first time / new baitcaster?

Also, this C4 and its damn 6.3:1 ratio is way faster than I expected on the retrieve. Can this reel be used effectively (without swapping gears) for slower presentations? Do most of you that use the C4 for casting drop to a lower gear ratio or only run fast baits?

And lastly, does anyone have this reel with the power handle, or a handle other than the one that comes with it? Does it change the 'short rotation' feeling? With my spinning reels, ive gotten used to the longer rotation during retrieve, and with the baitcaster, it just felt like a very tight rotation of the reel handle. Its hard to explain, but on a spinning reel, one rotation of the handle feels like the end of the handle moves a good 6-8" around, whereas on the baitcaster, its only 3-4". Very awkward to get used to.

Thanks for any tips/hints/suggestions/etc in advance!


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

Let me start by saying I'm NOT a "baitcaster" user at all. I've tried, I still own one set-up, like new, it now is collecting dust next to the other rigs I no longer use. I just could not get used to the differences. I have learned to use a spinning reel to fit the needs of the game as necessary. Seems to me though, speed is the major advantage in a baitcaster over a spinning rig. Perhaps a bit of power, depends on the reel I think. Seems that if you want a slower retrieve, crank slower ! Good luck, I could'nt do it ! I'll stick with my spinning rigs every time.


Whale


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Jaid,
I know where you're coming from ! I've ALWAYS fished with spinning gear. Well, since I joined this site I've learned a lot of things but baitcasting isn't one of them. I've fished quite a bit with a couple of other members who use almost exclusively baitcasting rigs. They've tried to instill the virtues of bc but I still fail to see it. I bought a cheap rig and fought with it for about 2 weeks and just couldn't do it so I returned it. Then this past summer I went out and bought a better rig. (I really think it's easier to learn on better gear as opposed to cheap stuff) I really gave it a try but still can't get used to it. I know what you mean about the "control" issue. It now sits in the corner collecting dust.
I am very comfortable with my spinning rig and think that I'll stick with it. I know this isn't much help but I figured I'd post this to let you know that you're NOT alone.  

One thing I did find is that it's much easier to learn by starting off throwing fairly heavy baits. That makes it easier to "get the feel" and it helps avoid those nasty backlashes. I wish I could be of more help. Good luck !


----------



## jaid (Jul 5, 2002)

Its nice to know im not the only one who thinks these things are a little wacky at first. Im determined to stick it out with this thing, at least for now. Ill give it another night on the water and see how it goes. Hopefully it starts to feel a little more natural. I think the 5.3:1 gears are in order also. This thing pulls in a cisco kid from 50' in about 2 seconds


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I have a couple c-4's and Eons I use for Muskie and Pike casting. The c4's are retrofitted with Gator Grips, available at:

http://www.muskyshop.com/modules/cart/
Personally, I love the high speed retrieve rate of these reels. The best way to get a follower to hit is speed up, if you slow down they usually lose interest. I usually just crank slower for slower presentations. I still use a couple Ultracasts,which have a gear ratio similar to the C3, but it just seems like too much work cranking that fast.


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

All I use are bait casters.
But there are a few things I would say people normally do wrong when they start out. Then they never really get good with them.
I personally can hardly cast a spinning real because I'm so used to them now.
First I would say go to a pro shop and talk to someone who really knows what the heck there talking about like bass pro. 
Next spend the money if your seriouse and get a really good one to start with. The best one out there I think is the shimmono corrado. It's around $130 bucks but they last forever. I've had mine 10 yrs now.
Next spool it up with regular mono and make sure its around 14 to 16 pound test to start with. Next there are two adjustments on the real one is by the handle the other is either a dial or you have to pull the side off to adjust the magnets.
You wan't the magnets half on and half off is the best way to explain it. If you have 6 magnets turn half of them off.
Then start casting something kinda heavy like a 3/8 once wieght.
Once the weight is tied on adjust the dial by the handle so when the spool is released the weight barly start dropping when the rod is pointed out. Next and most important never ever ever let go of the spool. You always wan't to have the slightest amount of pressure on the spool and when the weight is just abouve the target simply sqeeze down on the spool.
Hope this helps I'm tired of typing good luck 
Rob


----------



## TBone (Apr 7, 2001)

Another tip that I would add to Robert and Esox's good list - 

Personally I started off with just a little more than a good long cast worth of line on the reel. Bird's nests come out very easy that way, and you don't really need the extra line anyway. If you want to keep more line on the reel to add bulk so that your thumb doesn't have to get so deep, then pull off a lenght equal to a good cast, and put a piece a tape across the spool at that point. Now the bird's nest won't go deeper than what you have pulled off.

Don't think about casting in to the wind for a while!  

Good luck. I do think that they are worth getting proficent at. Especially for warm water species. Learning to pitch right is also a tremendous benefit.

T


----------



## TBone (Apr 7, 2001)

BTW, I second Robert's recommendation on the Curado. They are nice reels. So are the Abu's if you like the round reel though.


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

Good tip's that I forgot to say.
Also about the rod I would try to get a nice rod.
I won't start a debate but I personnally can cast best with a rod suited for what I'm throwing.. Yes I can can cast anything with anything but when I started out Whooo trust me I tossed a couple cheap reals in the water  
heck I even gave it up for a year then something just clicked on day and I wen't out and casted in the front yard in untill my arm almost feel off


----------



## jaid (Jul 5, 2002)

Thanks for all the tips guys!

Im going to try to locate a bigger handle to try out tonight, hopefully that will make the retrieve feel a little smoother. I guess ill just try to get used to the 6.3:1 for now. 

So far the only lure ive been throwing is a 5/8 oz bucktail. I figured it would be an easy/consistant bait to get used to. Ill try other baits once I get the hang of things. 

As far as the brakes go, I have the externally adjustable one tuned in pretty good, but should I increase/decrease the centrifugal brake that isnt externally adjustable? Are the 'stock' settings the best way to go?

Thanks again guys!


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

But the more internal brakes you turn on decreases the chances of a back lash. The less you turn on the father you can cast.
After 16 yrs of useing a baitcaster I still most of the time have half my brakes on.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

As far as I recall, the C4 only has two internal (centrifugal) brakes. Usually, when I get a new reel, the first thing I do is remove the plungers (brake shoes) and use the spool tension knob to set the cast control. Most of my spool control is actually done with my thumb. But I'm using those Abus to toss lures 1.5 oz. and more. For smaller lures, I much prefer reels with a magnetic braking system. I find nothing works as well as the Daiwa Millionaires for smaller bucktails, and the Daiwa TDX's for Bass sized lures.
I would reccomend that you use the internal brakes till you are a bit more comfortable with your baitcaster.


----------



## js bassman (Jun 26, 2002)

This is an interesting topic. I can see both sides... I was a long time spinning only guy. For some reason I can't remember - I think I started fishing for pike more and bought a baitcaster. It did feel weird to me - spinning was kind of like whipping and I thought I had more control than baitcasters. The baitcasters definetely give you more power on bringing a fish in. I mostly fish bass tournaments now and a lot of times its more like skiing a fish in - unless you get a good one. I've fished about 99% of the the last 5 years with baitcasters. This year I fished a very clear lake and the fish were shallow. They were on tube baits and the shallow clear water with spooky fish called for long casts and light jigs. Out comes my spinning rod. I felt like I couldn't cast within 10 feet of my target. I think the bottom line is that we all need more time to fish to get comfortable with all the tools. hang in there with the bc'er I think you'll like it after you adjust but keep the spinning rod close and you can have the best of both!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Welcome to the site js bassman. I still keep my spinning rods on the boat, for particularly windy days or when tossing very small lures. There is no comparison to the accuracy of a spinning rod compared to a baitcaster. I can easily drop a baitcaster within 1' of my target from 100', I might be able to hit 5' with a spinning rig. However, when the job calls for sheer distance (shorefishing) the spinning rod gets to play most of the time.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2002)

Here is how I learned and I use both. Put a weight on the line, adjust the brake until the weight barely falls. Cast sideways for awhile until you get the feeling. Feather the line lightly with your thumb. It took some doing years ago but I now feel confident with both and can't see fishing without both on the boat for various situations. Good luck and practice, practice. You will love that reel.


----------



## jaid (Jul 5, 2002)

Well I am happy to report back that I am in fact falling in love with this reel. Didnt have any problems at all this evening, even with the 10-15mph winds. Even fired a couple casts into the wind, and still no problems. My only complaint with the reel at this point, is the handle. I need a longer handle. I still cant really control a side arm cast at all, nor anything other than a straight cast. Whereas with the spinning reel, I could more or less force the lure to go where I wanted it with any type of cast, be it sidearmed, overhand, underhand, or any other combination. Landed a few little pike (the biggest was 26") on the abu tonight and aside from the seemingly tremendously undersized handle, everything felt good. Tomorrow, ill try to hook into a musky on it. That should be a good test!


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Jaid,
I took my bc out this past weekend too. I just took it along in the boat with me when I went Salmon fishing up in Port Sanilac. I figured it would be a good chance to just practice casting with a heavier bait. A little while before I was ready to leave I had a problem with my "Spawn rod" and didn't feel like re-rigging it so I just put it away. I figured that would be a good time to get the baitcaster out and see what I could do. I put on a 3/4 oz. Cleo and went to work. I really had no problem throwing that spoon !
It was great. I only had a couple of backlashes and that was because I just barely caught the edge of the boat a couple of times on the cast. Luckily, I caught it in time and was able to avoid a BIG MESS. At one point I was able to cast so far that I only had about 3 or 4 layers of mono left on the reel when the spoon hit the water ! Boy am I glad that a 20 lb King didn't hit the spoon at that point. I'd have had NOTHING left on the reel to fight him with. After a while it did start to get a little more comfortable. Maybe I'll have to stick it out to and give it another chance.


----------



## jaid (Jul 5, 2002)

I must say, this C4 has gotten a work out over the last week or so. Mostly musky and pike fishing. Everything from throwing 5/8-3oz lures, trolling, you name it. I still cant cast sidearm as well with this as I could with a spinning rod, but overhand is working out fine. Backlashes are a non issue. Every once and a while i get a slight backlash, but I havent had one that didnt pull right out. The first night out with it, I picked up a spinning rod to use after dark, and I couldnt cast to save my life. Every cast went almost straight up in the air. Once you get used to one or the other, it seems to really affect your ability with the other. Im not going to say ill never use a spinning reel again, but at this point, id be perfectly content to be 'stuck' using this baitcaster in any situation. Even casting into the wind isnt an issue. Next spring when we start chasing the bass again and throwing lighter lures however, may pose some problems. The lightest lure ive tossed is a 5/8oz bucktail. The heavier the lure, the easier things seem to me. 

In the last week its landed several 18-25" pike without any issues at all, and pulled in a 36" muskie last night. Im definitely 100% pleased with this reel! My wrist/hand sure was sore after the first few long days using it though. The third day I had it we put 13 hours straight on Campau muskie fishing, and by the end of the night I could barely make a fist.


----------



## TBone (Apr 7, 2001)

Glad to hear that it is going well for both of you JP and Jaid. Once you get to a point that you can honestly fish with it, you get good in no time. The spinning reel will come back as well. It doesn't take long before you can alternate casts with no problem.

T


----------



## Foxy Carp (Aug 23, 2002)

When I started using a baitcaster, it basicly just lowed my self esteem. As I started getting "better" at it, I only had a backlash every other cast. Well eventually I decided to upgrade my tackle a bit and purchased a Bass Pro Shops Extreme combo. I paid 100 dollars for it and it was worth every cent. After buying and using this, I discovered that my excessive backlashes were not caused entirely from me, but my $30 reel. I would highly recomend this reel. The rod I got in the combo is nice too. A very nice set-up.


----------

